# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  nutmeg

## leviathan

hey, im pretty new to this, i was wondering if there are ay foods like nutmeg or cheese or that sort of stuff that could help with lucid dreaming?
any other advice is also welcome.

----------


## ColtEtish

I took 25 grams of nutmeg about 2 pm, i went to sleep at 11, and I had my second ld   ::D:

----------


## Je33ica

I remember someone in this forum say that spicy foods cause them nightmares.  Then, when they have a nightmare, they do a RC and become lucid (I'm not sure if that would work for me though...)

----------


## evolo

Nutmeg can mess you up really bad. I've been high for three days straight on it. It has a really low OD level too I think.

There are so many things that you can try to make yourself lucid dream easier (nutmeg^, b6, melatonin, dream herb) whatever.....But I think that if you're really into it and focus on it to a great extent, your thoughts and your mind can make lucid dreams appear more frequently.....

Like I said before, when I was about 13, I had lucid dreams every single night (before I even knew what a lucid dream was) solely because of my extravagant mind.

It's all your mind.

----------


## killfrenzy

nutmeg...bleh...i sight of it makes me feel sick now after a terrible experience. Whatever effects it has, consuming enought to get you high tastes too bad to make it worthwhile.

----------


## dougdrums

What is this? A "SEARCH" link! Oh, what ever will it bring up on nutmeg?

http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=391

----------


## Lowercase Society

haha, so what do you do, pour the bottle of powdered nutmeg down your throat? ( i know you probably take pills...haha)

I think some of the stuff they say works, just has psychological effects...so you meet the demand charactaristics..

----------


## Elephantman

I was reading about nutmeg a few weeks back. Looked promising. 
Contains Myristicin (sp) similar (but less potent) effect to mescalin
Googled 'nutmeg trip' and the two stories I read changed my mind.
Just a bad $h!tty trip, totally not worth the suffering.

----------


## Alric

I don't really try any of that kind of stuff but to me it seems like you should just take a little. Not enough to effect you while your awake. Since you normally dream anyway your only looking for a way to enhance it, not create it.

----------


## spicefiend

I tried to eat a bunch of nutmeg once, I mixed it with some milk and I didn't finish the glass because it was so terrible.

I'm having some luck with mugwort. I simply walk up to my plant, press the leaves to my face, enjoy the scent and have a night filled with obscure dreams. However, they are not very clear and my dream recall is poor to conjure specific details. Last night went from a dream about a co-worker, to Call of Cthulhu, to a wierd sci-fi dream involving an anime character named Lain. 

Not bad for someone who could only remember a dream once and if I was lucky, twice a week.

Good luck though!   :smiley:

----------


## leviathan

i tried nutmeg yesterday. i drank quite a lot mixed with water. last night my dreams were so bizarre  realised i was dreaming and thought id woken up. my bedroo was different and there was a datrk figure lying next to me in mybed. thats when i realised i wa still dreaming. id read that if you confront things whilst dreaming they turn into somethn pleasant so i tried to look at it but got too scard and woke up. 

is that a lucid dream?
i've taken even more nutmeg today.

----------


## LewisM

I had a teaspoon of grated nutmeg and I noticed a little change in my dreams. I was dizzy when I was awake, too ;D.

Did you grate/mash your own, or take it from a jar?

----------


## Placebo

You guys must have serious constipation by now   ::D:   ::wink::

----------


## LewisM

Hahaha, I think there is a form of hangover. I felt like puking last night (I had the nutmeg about two/three days ago) but it is flu season and Ive been kinda sick recently so it's hard to tell.

----------


## Je33ica

I was looking through my cabinet for the _Mr. Spike_ (for my delicious omelet   :tongue2:  *drools*) and guess what I found?

LOL, I'm scared to try it...

----------


## Evanescent

I've never had nutmeg? What is it?

----------


## Je33ica

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *I've never had nutmeg? What is it?*



It's some type of spice or something (it's used for cooking!)

----------


## Evanescent

Oh I thought it had to do with Christmas or something,lol I stupid

----------


## paranormal

Cook your food with some magic mushrooms and you'll be dreaming for DAYS ! That's all I'm saying !

----------


## Je33ica

I actually chuged down a teaspoon of nutmeg last night (one of the *worst* tastes ever).  I had a dream but it was only somewhat bizzare.

I went to bed at around 1am and woke up around 11:30pm.  Around two hours after waking, I got super tired and went back to sleep until 4pm!

Was it just me or did the nutmeg do something to my body???

----------


## LewisM

It's not just you. Nutmeg has a hangover effect that leaves you really sleepy, and sometimes sick. It may also give you strained eyes or cramps.

It takes about 5 hours to kick in for most (including me), so if you wantget, then planning to take it five hours before bed might be good. Don't worry if you think it'll wear off before you dream, it usually lasts up to two days. 

I find that since it makes you dizzy and sleepy that it's really good for WILDs.

----------


## Je33ica

> _Originally posted by LewisM_
> *It's not just you. Nutmeg has a hangover effect that leaves you really sleepy, and sometimes sick. It may also give you strained eyes or cramps.
> 
> It takes about 5 hours to kick in for most (including me), so if you wantget, then planning to take it five hours before bed might be good. Don't worry if you think it'll wear off before you dream, it usually lasts up to two days. 
> 
> I find that since it makes you dizzy and sleepy that it's really good for WILDs.*



Great info, thanks   ::sheepishgrin::  

I think now I'm going to try taking 200mg of vitamin E (Howetzer started a thread for it).  Now I just need to find that huge bottle of it (I know it's somewhere)...

----------


## Jeneth Fett

what does nutmeg actually do to you? Like increase your memory or something.
How much should you take to affect your dreaming?

----------


## Haz

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *Oh I thought it had to do with Christmas or something,lol I stupid*



lol may b u got confused with 'nutcracker'

any foods that contain B6 might be good

----------


## Dylan

Well people often sprinkle nutmeg on egg-nog, and it's also used in quite a few holiday cookie recipes... so it's understandable that it would be assosciated with Christmas.  :tongue2:

----------


## Santa

Nutmeg is used to get high by people in prisons who can't get anything else.
If you really want to try it go ahead but it is very toxic and hard on the liver.
Some of the active chemicals are myristicin, and safrole.
Safrole is a precursor to 3,4-methylenedioxyamphetamine which is chemically similar to exstasy.
Apparently it can give people dream-like hallucinations.

Information from Erowid.

----------


## DooleyClovis

sounds like nutmeg can really mess with you, is it worth it? i need to have a LD.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Santa_
> *Nutmeg is used to get high by people in prisons who can't get anything else.
> If you really want to try it go ahead but it is very toxic and hard on the liver.
> Some of the active chemicals are myristicin, and safrole.
> Safrole is a precursor to 3,4-methylenedioxyamphetamine which is chemically similar to exstasy.
> Apparently it can give people dream-like hallucinations.
> 
> Information from Erowid.*



First of all, when I hear nutmeg, I too associate it with Christmas haha.

Secondly, I've tried 3,4-methylenedioxyamphetamine (MDA) but I thought I was taking 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA/ecstacy). Anyway it brought on some euphoric feelings as ecstacy, but also alot of hallucinations (I guess b/c its closer chemically to mescaline than MDE which is closer to speed.) And really weird ones at that. Audio hallucinatons especially. I actually think this is why I started having LDs my freshman year of college. Mind expanding drugs? Haha. Who knows. I don't condone the use of drugs, but hey, if it works. Though I would never try nutmeg b/c it sounds kinda scary in some of those reports I read on that Erowid link. And who the hell would purposefully go into a coma-like sleep? Yikes.   ::shock::

----------


## ColtEtish

I persoanlly believe on drugs that you have the right to do whatever you want to your body and brain, if your careful and you know what your doing you will be fine, psychadelic drugs are the only ones I care for, besides marijuana, but I don't want to ruin my dreaming, so only occasionally. Look at timothy leary, he took LSD once a week and smoked marijuana once a day for at least 10 years of his life, towards the end, and he was incredibly smart, I would have loved to Turn on Tune in Drop out with some of that old school acid  :wink2:  

Back on nutmeg I don't think it's worth it, you eat an entire 31 gram container and it gives you small cevs (closed eye visuals) and makes you tired, besides making you feel a little high.

----------


## linnunhammas

Nutmeg is evil. Period. 

But seriously, it really wasnt worth it for me. I took too much without further knowledge about that substance several years ago. I was stupid back then. But at least after 2 week hungover from it made me undestand the importance of informing yourself about the substances you use. 

And yeah i had a 'trip' with it. Some open eye visuals, like colour swirls moving with music. My poster on the wall started to float and writing in it turned into small white woms that crawled all over it. I also had lots of sex with my nutmeg-hallucination-lover, which i greatly enjoyed. But the pain and the horror afterwards! My ass was so numb i couldnt feel it for a week. Also my sense of balance was very lousy for sometime.

If you wanna get high, or experience psychadelics. Go for weed and mushrooms instead.   ::fro:: 

But in the end the nothing beats lucid dreams and meditation. On those you can always count on.

----------


## Gargen

ok i just took a tablespoon of nutmeg this stuff better work cause it tastes nasty as hell i almost puked downing, ill post tomorrow if it worked, and  also any sideeffects like getting high, i really hope this stuff doesnt mess me up for my history final tommorow.

----------


## DREAM_WEAVER

did it work?

----------


## I dream in pink

Wow,  after reading all this Im kinda glad I dont have any nutmeg in our cupdoards haha. Im intreagued by it but I really dont want to feel messed up by it. Im in an attic bedroom, I really dont wanna lose my balance on the stairs, I'll role down the 1st set then roll down the second haha.

----------


## LucidApple

Nutmeg works as an anticholinergic!

That means it works anti long term memory and will make your rem sleep decreased in time, so shorter dreams. Depends on the dosage to ofcourse!
It can slighlty improve your chances on a ld.

But ehm its also very toxic for your liver!

----------


## TB

Excessive consumption of dairy products gives me nightmares, or, at least, makes me dream very deeply.

TB

----------


## PhilipJFry

I put some of that stuff in a glass of water and drunk it, just to see if all this is true.

Ewww, the taste...

----------


## PhilipJFry

haha, look what I found   ::mrgreen:: 



Muskotnöt = Nutmeg (Swedish)

Doesn't look so innocent now, does it?

----------


## PhilipJFry

ouch, I think I have a nutmeg hangover... Also it didn't help at all...

I feel sleepy, I have a headache,...

Don't try it   ::shakehead2::

----------


## velmwend

Nutmeg gave me a disturbed sleep a few nights ago. I felt asif I had the flu.    :tongue2:  

At the moment I'm drinking mugwort/chamomile tea at night. I've also started taking l-glutamine supplements  and these seem to be helping with dream enhancement.

----------


## Sandoz

> Contains Myristicin (sp) similar (but less potent) effect to mescalin [/b]



Nutmeg doesn't even affect the same receptors in the brain as mescaline or any other psycedelic drugs from the phenythylamine or tryptamine/indole families, nutmeg is a deliriant, this is one of the 'that cars has horns and is the son of satan' drugs, i've experienced the effects of the deliriant anti-histamine diphenhydramine...and f its effects are naything to go by then i wont go anywhere near nutmeg. from what ive read deliriants (in particular diphenhydramine...its also marketed as a sleep aid) can make people pretty drowsy...i dont know how it wood affect ur dreams...i dont recall diphenhydramine induced dreams....but then again, ive never done nutmeg so i cant say the same for that.





> haha, look what I found *
> 
> 
> 
> Muskotnöt = Nutmeg (Swedish)
> 
> Doesn't look so innocent now, does it?[/b]



ROTFL

----------


## napoleon_in_rags

haha I wonder if Malcolm X had any LDs when he was tripping on nutmeg in prison?

I've read all the Erowid exp. reports and they're definately mixed.

I think i'll stick to good old fashoned ILLEGAL drugs thank you   ::D:

----------


## Roller

Yeah I've had a few experiences with nutmeg, although only with smoking it. A few cones seems to produce a really mild trip, kind of like smoking mull but nowhere as strong. I haven't tried drinking it, but as a general rule ALL legal highs taste vile... I tried drinking wormwood tea the other day and nealy cried.

I've got a jar of nutmeg but i've never gotten around to drinking any. From what I've heard, it can sometimes be a very long, strange trip or just leave you feeling like shit for a day. I've also read on Erowid that nutmeg can be very toxic to the liver, and encourage fat to build up around it, so maybe you wouldn't want to try it more than once or twice.

----------


## benkane1077

Many spices have a psychosomatic response. That is why we eat them. Rosemary is something to look into as it helps with memory. Oregano effects blood pressure, and maybe sexual pleassure (not at all ever proven). Paprika gives a buzz when in excess. People usually do have weirder dreams with eating high spice amounts. Something to experiment with. Although I would not recommend it. Most spices taste terrible in excess and by themselves.

----------


## SKA

> _Originally posted by paranormal_
> *Cook your food with some magic mushrooms and you'll be dreaming for DAYS ! That's all I'm saying !*



Ma nish ma?  ::mrgreen::   Where would you get magic mushrooms in Israël? isn't that tricky? Well lucky me living in The Netherlands: Here they sell magic mushrooms legally   ::mrgreen::  

After my last mushroom trip I had some bizarre dreams too. I  was also  very wakefull and aware of the room around me while I was sleeping. A mushroom state of mind is a good state of mind to enter a dream lucidly with. 

However this is only for those of us who enjoy eating mushrooms and such already. If you have a strong opinion against it because it's drugs (and momma said all drugs are bad) that is no reason on looking down on those who do ingest awareness expanding psychoactives to reach higher states, or find a form of mental self-medication and therapy in it ( which is the case with me smoking Cannabis regulairly to calm down and clear my chaotic ADHD-mind and to potentiate my concentration with which I sometimes have lots of problems )

----------


## Pyrox

I'm advising no one do it, because about 6 months ago when I didn't have a sack (weed), I decided to try to eat 3 tbspoons of nutmeg. I felt very relaxed and I liked it and I thought hey this is cool it gets you relaxed, not high. Well the next morning I woke up with my ribs on the toliet puking and I felt like crap for 3 days straight.   :Mad:

----------


## dazed and confused

I mixed about 20-25g of nutmeg with a glass of warm milk, it is quite painless to drink it this way IMHO...  At anyrate all it did was give me cottonmouth for the next 12 hours.   No special dreams or euphoric feelings.  Mabey mine was stale, but 25g of nutmeg to someone who weighs 59 kilos...

----------


## Dm7

Hello, I&#39;d like to introduce myself a bit,

I have been using nutmeg mostly once a month for more than one year as a spiritual passage drug. I have learned few tricks there and there. 

First of all, do not underestimate its power because it is merely a spice&#33; That assumption has led people into overdosing themselves and have a horrible hangover. Secondly, it is extremely damaging to your liver (that&#39;s why I only do it once a month or less) so be careful and drink tons and tons of water. Taking lipoic acid might help prevent the damage and heal the damage; however, it doesn&#39;t mean that it&#39;s okay for you to take nutmeg constantly. It is a drug that needs to be treated with respect... even though it is not illegal. Thirdly, eat it with chocolate milk or eggnog milk... I have found them to be the best medium for masking the taste. The thickness of that milk helps somewhat to mask the "sandy" texture.

Also, old and not fresh nutmeg will give you no high. Also cheap nutmeg didn&#39;t give me any high... so be sure to get a good kind of nutmeg... fresh and from market if possible. If it&#39;s cheap, it probably won&#39;t work.

And the final saying, from my experience, it never gave me lucid dreams or increased the chance either. My dream recall usually go down the hill when I am under the influence. However, I happened to have extremely strong lucid hallunications that seemed like a lucid dream at some points when I was tripping hard on nutmeg. Although, that mad trip only happened twice when I had a perfect dosage and perfect condition for it. I can see why nutmeg is a dreamy drug because it does make all colors much more vivid and dreamy on a decent dosage.

But, please remember, everybody is different and some people doesn&#39;t seem to react to it as well as I do. So, please take a low dosage first and see how you feel with it. Drinking tons of water will help with hangover. Do not plan on doing anything for 48 hours when you take it

Anyways, that&#39;s what I have to say... hopefully, it is informative. Have a pleasant spicy, nutmeggy trip.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

wow I&#39;ve been eating loads of nutmeg and I&#39;ve been lding almost everyday, wonder if that has anything to do with it.

A hangover from nutmeg  ::?:

----------


## SKA

hahaha I read that you people here are trying more and more Nutmeg to dream bizarrly on it.  I&#39;ll tell ya. One of these days one of you guys is Gunna TRIP MONKEYBALLS. since if you take a certain amount of Nutmeg it&#39;ll just Trip you nuts. Possibly for babout 2 days. Even longer for some. In the &#39;&#39;proper&#39;&#39; dose it will act as a DELERIANT. Be carefull here.

I tried it too. BUT at elast I knew about it&#39;s Psychoactive extreme effects. I was cautios, ground up about 1/3d of a whole Nutmeg nut. Consumed it some 4 hours before sleep ( This stuff takes a REALLY long time to come up.) And the dose I took is fairly small. well under the &#39;&#39;threshhold dose&#39;&#39; for deleriant trippy effects. Noticed nothing different. I still have 3 of those nuts so I might try more next time and even earlier still. about 6 hours before bedtime.



People if you&#39;re gunna try out any substance at LEAST be prepared at what&#39;s to come.  So let me help you out.

For those who are too eager and underinformed on Nutmeg, or any substance really: http://www.erowid.org/plants/nutmeg/nutmeg.shtml
Be sure to check out the &#39;&#39;Experience Vaults&#39;&#39; and you&#39;ll find out what you&#39;re dealing with, what doses to avoid and what might land you in a bad bad nightmare and what will not.

Certainly do nt attempt this if you&#39;re a stranger to Magic Mushrooms.

----------

